# Taille des boutons



## giori (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

j'ai passé un bon moment à chercher surtout qu'au fur et à mesure je découvre plein de trucs sympas mais voilà, je n'ai pas trouvé...

Je trouve que les 3 boutons en haut à gauche des barres d'applications ouvertes sont trop petits.
Je parle des boutons "fermer ou x en rouge" , "réduire ou - en jaune" et "agrandir ou + en vert".

Existe-t-il un moyen de les agrandir ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Octobre 2008)

marignan83 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai passé un bon moment à chercher surtout qu'au fur et à mesure je découvre plein de trucs sympas mais voilà, je n'ai pas trouvé...
> 
> ...


NON

2 solutions :

Activer via la touche "Ctrl" plus molette de la souris le zoom (Préférences souris)

Revoir un occuliste


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Octobre 2008)

ou changer la résolution


----------



## giori (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Bon... Merci quand même


----------



## sebko (27 Mars 2009)

Bonjour au risque de passer hors sujet (je suis nouveau sur le forum) , je n'ai trouvé aucun post qui en parle et ne voulant pas en crée un pour si peux je poste ici.
Alors voila mon problème je suis sous mac os x 10.5. et je n'ai pas les fameux feux tricolores pour fermer agrandir ou réduire la fenetre alors que les personnes que je connais qui ont le meme os que moi l' ont.Moi mes bouton sont gris et j' aimerais les mettre de couleur sa peut parraitre bête mais bon 
Merci pour vos reponses.


----------



## sebko (27 Mars 2009)

mince j' ai mal tapé c' est mac os x 10.5.6 merci.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Il faut aller dans les préférences systèmes -> Apparence -> Bleu au lieu de graphite .


----------



## sebko (27 Mars 2009)

Merci pour tout jai l' air d'un c..... 
O faite dernier HS toujour par peur de passé pour ....
Est il possible de laisser le dock fixe et que les pages styles web ou itunes ou autre prenne tout l' écran et que le dock apparaisse par dessus ?
Merci de ta rponse rapide COrentin.


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Mars 2009)

sebko a dit:


> Est il possible de laisser le dock fixe et que les pages styles web ou itunes ou autre prenne tout l' écran et que le dock apparaisse par dessus ?



pas sur d'avoir compris, mais chez moi, si je mets du plein écran, le dock reste par dessus.

mais j'ai tiger, donc le dock 2D. :rateau:


----------



## sebko (28 Mars 2009)

Merci pour ta reponse ta bien compris mais sa m' explique pas comment faire 
Si tu as une idée je vais essayé de mettre un lien de mon screen saver.
[img=http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/4028/image1bfe.th.png]
j' espere que sa marchera et comme tu pe le voire le dock ne se met pas par dessus la page  du coup cela réduit la page .


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Mars 2009)

peut-être en le mettant sur le coté...

ou en mettant le dock en 2D avec superdocker.

j'ai aucune autre idée, chez moi, ca marche (mais avec tiger).


----------



## Damonzon (28 Mars 2009)

sebko a dit:


> Merci pour ta reponse ta bien compris mais sa m' explique pas comment faire
> Si tu as une idée je vais essayé de mettre un lien de mon screen saver.
> [img=http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/4028/image1bfe.th.png]
> j' espere que sa marchera et comme tu pe le voire le dock ne se met pas par dessus la page  du coup cela réduit la page .



Pas tout compris, mais tu peux modifier le dock avec l'option activer / desactiver le masquage. Menu pomme / dock

Avec Safari et le plugin Glims tu peux avoir un vrai plein écran.


----------



## sebko (28 Mars 2009)

Bon bin merci quand même 217ae1 je vais cherché encore car c' est surement possible quand j' ai le dock masquer et que je met une fenetre en grand écran elle prend tout l' écran( normal xD ) , puis je décoche masquer le doc et la superbe mon doc et ma fenetre se superposent [img=http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/8406/image2clz.th.png]
Alors si quelqu' un sais omment faire je suis preneur .


----------



## sebko (28 Mars 2009)

Merci damonon mais  glims ne marcheré ce n' est meme pas sur que pour safari or ce que j' essaye d'avoir c' est le dock par dessus n' importe quel fenetre pas uniquement safari mais merci quand meme. ^^


----------



## Damonzon (28 Mars 2009)

En réduisant au max la taille du doc tu peux encore agrandir un peu ta fenêtre mais c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas possible de d'agrandir au max tant que le dock est n'est pas masquer. Mais pourquoi avoir le dock en permanence visible  ? Je trouve l'option du masquage plus intéressante et au moins tu as ta fenêtre en plein écran .


----------



## sebko (28 Mars 2009)

Pour amsn le dock en entier est interessant bon merci a tous .


----------

